# My first rod



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Finished my first rod yesterday and took it to the lake today. Not the best job in the world but its better than I thought I would do. A St. Croix SCII 6' blank.


----------



## redneckfisherman (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job... your one up on me  I find it much more hassle free to have somebody experienced make my rod and i only have to walk into the customs store and pick it up  what am i coming to these days:beer: opcorn::fishing:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Looks good. Did you let the epoxy cure for a few days before using it? Sometimes the water can interfere with the finish unless you let it fully cure. Don't ask me how I found that out.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

basstardo said:


> Looks good. Did you let the epoxy cure for a few days before using it? Sometimes the water can interfere with the finish unless you let it fully cure. Don't ask me how I found that out.


Hmm- thanks for the heads up- I'm usually in a hurry to try out the new rod- I do wait 24 hours but I can see where a couple of days drying time may be better.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

looks awsome for your first rod congrats


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Sweet Eric*

Was that the St Croix Kit from Mudhole? I just built one for someone else.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Surf Cat said:


> Hmm- thanks for the heads up- I'm usually in a hurry to try out the new rod- I do wait 24 hours but I can see where a couple of days drying time may be better.


Most places I've read say upt to 72 hours. I usually wait at least two, sometimes 3 depending on how thick the finish is. The next rod I'm doing with PermaGloss, which cures much faster, but requires several more coats. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## Bloodybunker (Jul 18, 2006)

*Got The Itch Yet Eric???*

Now yer gonna want every blank on earth to build.

Hey man my first rod looked like sumthin that came out of my dogs A$$. Just like the others said get sum books and READ!!! Practice on a piece of PVC and you can see what colors look good together and what dont.

Ill b back up in md on aug 4th well go hit my secret pond and give that rod a good break in.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Bass. Permagloss is not the easiest to work with, Threadmaster just came out with a Light Formula Thats supposed to be nice



basstardo said:


> Most places I've read say upt to 72 hours. I usually wait at least two, sometimes 3 depending on how thick the finish is. The next rod I'm doing with PermaGloss, which cures much faster, but requires several more coats. Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

That's what I've heard. I've been reading up on some stuff Ralph O'Quinn has put out about it and his tips. I'm just going to take my time with it and hope it doesn't harden in the bottle before I finish with all the coats I need.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Do you Visit rodbuilding.org? if not check it out. Lots of useful Info


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Looks good.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Congrats! - but watch out!*

Rod building is VERY addictive. Wait until the leaves start falling and you start thinking about a Winter project. My next rod will probably be the 9' 1-4 oz Lami for the jetty or the All Star 9'6"...

Sandcrab


----------



## Cutbait Bob (Mar 24, 2004)

That really looks nice and all Eric... but will it throw 8 & bait?? opcorn:

How many blanks have you bought already, you... you tackle ho??

Get going on that heaver... you'll need it before you need another shark rod.  :fishing: 

It really looks nice... the fish are trembling!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

junkmansj said:


> Do you Visit rodbuilding.org? if not check it out. Lots of useful Info


Religiously. Planning on going to the ICRBE as well in February. Should be an excellent learning opportunity, and a chance to get some goodies on the cheap.


----------

